# English tutor living in Dubai



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys

I am a qualified and experienced high school English teacher. I have 5 years experience of teaching English and English Literature to Key Stages 3, 4 and 5 (British curriculum) in a top grammar school in Northern Ireland. One of my pupils came second overall in Northern Ireland in her GCSE English Literature. I am currently living in Dubai and keen to start tutoring out here.

Firstly, I am looking to see if it is above board to tutor in Dubai, someone told me it was illegal but I have heard of loads of people tutoring. Secondly, if everything is fine I would like to know where the best places to advertise are? Are there notice boards in shops that expats check on a regular basis? 

Thanks in advance for your guidance, 

Kay


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you considered joining a school full time? Given the quality of a number of teachers here (including some "native English speaker" teachers on this board who couldn't type two sentences of English), I am sure it will be a breeze for you to get a job. Esp. as you are in the city already and the school will save costs on sponsoring you etc.
Not sure about the legality of tutoring - I would think it is illegal as you are not allowed to work without a labour card.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

kaykher said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a qualified and experienced high school English teacher. I have 5 years experience of teaching English and English Literature to Key Stages 3, 4 and 5 (British curriculum) in a top grammar school in Northern Ireland. One of my pupils came second overall in Northern Ireland in her GCSE English Literature. I am currently living in Dubai and keen to start tutoring out here.
> 
> ...


Do you mean tutoring in addition to working as a teacher, or setting up as a tutor as your sole source of income?

If the former, you would require permission from the school as your sponsor, but many teacher's contracts forbid tutoring on the side. If you just want to tutor, then the legal way would be so set up a company and the obtain a residency visa and labour card that way. Approx cost AED 20k pa.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Do you mean tutoring in addition to working as a teacher, or setting up as a tutor as your sole source of income?
> 
> If the former, you would require permission from the school as your sponsor, but many teacher's contracts forbid tutoring on the side. If you just want to tutor, then the legal way would be so set up a company and the obtain a residency visa and labour card that way. Approx cost AED 20k pa.



Hi

I do not work for any school in Dubai. 

I have a company set up here, my own residency visa and I am allowed to work here on my visa.

I was just questioning the legality of tutoring as a teacher I met said tutoring is illegal in Dubai but she probably meant if you have a contract with a school.

So hey, it is good to know I am above board and legally allowed to tutor, yay!

Thanks,

K


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> I do not work for any school in Dubai.
> 
> ...


You are only legal if you have the appropriate trade license for the activity. If your company is selling, say mobile phones, then it wouldn't cover you for tutoring.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Are there notice boards in shops that expats check on a regular basis?


Hi Kay,

Spinneys has notice boards that people look at regularly, the last I heard it was AED 150 per month to place an advert on it.

Good luck!


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Kay,
> 
> Spinneys has notice boards that people look at regularly, the last I heard it was AED 150 per month to place an advert on it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much! Also thanks to everyone for contributing in a relevant way!


----------



## Ichase (May 9, 2013)

kaykher said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am a qualified and experienced high school English teacher. I have 5 years experience of teaching English and English Literature to Key Stages 3, 4 and 5 (British curriculum) in a top grammar school in Northern Ireland. One of my pupils came second overall in Northern Ireland in her GCSE English Literature. I am currently living in Dubai and keen to start tutoring out here.
> 
> ...


I am interested in improving my language skills. First of all, conversational skills. Can you give your number or email to contact you for more information...


----------

